

Ask HN: Test my app, fluin.com - MoForce

What is this (http://fluin.com)? In a nutshell, it's a realtime threaded conversational web app.
I'm a college student who just spent his ENTIRE winter break building Fluin
Now that the spring semester has started, I'm looking for feedback so I can better the app on my free time and summer break.
-Thanks
======
sorbus
Also posted 8 days ago (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2069672>), 7 days
ago (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2073845>), around seven hours ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2099369>) and a bit over an hour ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2100038>). All of those posts are dead,
for some reason, along with most of the recent comments by "fluin," the
account which posted them (except for the one seven hours ago, which was
posted by "MoForce," the user posting this thread). Times are, of course,
relative to when I'm posting this.

------
fezzl
"In a nutshell, it's a realtime threaded conversational web app."

This means nothing to the Average Joe/Jane. Hell, it doesn't mean much to me.
Maybe work on a better introductory line, use analogies and offer use
cases/examples?

------
adamzochowski
1) login vs register are confusing (I assumed it had two login windows, until
I looked at the button difference)

2) clicking on any message causes new window, terrible. No way to click back,
but to close a window.

3) opened messaged -> tried to reply -> no indication that it is waiting to
post the reply (maybe disable the 'send' button and rename to 'sending, please
wait')

------
limmeau
Nice. What's the Minus Delta forum for? Trolls trolling trolls?

~~~
MoForce
Precisely

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://fluin.com>

